# The BSN products Review Thread. Q&A



## kenwood (Aug 20, 2006)

since their are usually threads made about bsn products(no-xplode, nitrix, cellmass) i'm making this thread for BSN product reviews and Q&A. my review:
 I can't train without no-xplode, it gives me energy and mental focus  and   when taking cellmass my muscles seem fuller. While taking Nitrix i get longer lasting pumps.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 20, 2006)

kenwood said:


> I can't train without no-xplode, it gives me energy and mental focus  and   when taking cellmass my muscles seem fuller. While taking Nitrix i get longer lasting pumps.



Send that to BSN. They may make you their "Teen Sponsored Athlete".

Anyway, since we sell so much of it, I guess lots of others would have to agree with you that it is a good product.


----------



## chrisfoss70 (Aug 20, 2006)

Alright, I got redirected here. So Does SuperPump 250+ Caffeine pills have the same effect as NO-Xplode?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 20, 2006)

chrisfoss70 said:


> Alright, I got redirected here. So Does SuperPump 250+ Caffeine pills have the same effect as NO-Xplode?



i tried SP250 and all i got for results was shitting 5min. after taking it .   but what doesn't work for me may work for you  but i'd just go with the no-xplode. its prolly cheaper than buying SP250 then buying some caffeine pills. so why waste that extra $$ instead of buying it all in one package  if you get what i'm saying

**edit* and if you go w/the no-xplode i suggest you pickup some orange juice  bc it tastes like shit in water lol.


----------



## chrisfoss70 (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, I was just thinking the same thing today. I have the orange flavor. I always heard that it tastes better than it really does. Either way, I like it. Good results except sometimes I get a little jittery. I guess I will stick with the NO-X a little longer!


----------



## DylanNC (Aug 22, 2006)

personally i thought no-xplode and nitrix sucked. I got addicted to the caffeine. I like cell tech and nitro tech much better. The only thing no-xplode did for me was give me a lot of focus and motivation.


----------



## chrisfoss70 (Aug 27, 2006)

haha, I guess I went through here a while ago. Anyways, Im using NO-X, Creatine mono, and whey...do you think it would be worth it if I threw in some cell mass?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

yes  i like it  but i think cellmass is just C.E.E .


----------



## chrisfoss70 (Aug 28, 2006)

If I do grab a tub of cellmass, I can still stick with my creatine mono cycle-right?


----------



## krcocjin (Oct 6, 2007)

*Nitrix works for me*

I get more vascularity---veins just pop up! Which I like very much. It makes me look like my body fat is very low.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 7, 2007)

im currently using:

Nitrix
N.O Xplode
CellMass
Syntha-6
TrueMass

i enjoy all of the BSN products ive used so far.


----------

